# Some sort of TX hybrid?



## Wiggs

Looks like I have a Texas hybrid of some sort on my hands. Its been suggested as MANY types of fish but it looks like possibly a Texas/Jaguar Mix.

any ideas? His color is darker now, pic was taken first day I had him


----------



## Lancerlot

Texas crossed with some type of flowerhorn. You would have to Ask Gage which kind of flowerhorn tho.

Hybrid nonetheless. If you possibly can get another picture of him. If you say hes darker that can make a world of difference in identifying the type of flowerhorn this texas comes from.


----------



## JHammer489

Wow, I actually like that hybrid. Looks nice!


----------



## Wiggs

two new pictures, camera phone for now but his colors are looking darker and more pronounced. Taken during feeding


----------



## Wiggs

His undertone is darkening and his colors as a whole are much brighter now.

He's also getting a faint shade of purple on his underside.


----------



## lopes2434

He looks like he has the body shape of a firemouth cichlid i think thats what they call them these days, sorry if i'm off


----------



## Lancerlot

lopes2434 said:


> He looks like he has the body shape of a firemouth cichlid i think thats what they call them these days, sorry if i'm off


You know what thats very good call. Now I see the orange line along the top fin( Firemouths have it and not flowerhorns). It's looking like he's been crossed with a Firemouth cichlid. I was Looking at the Flowermarks like a Flowerhorn cause in the first picture that's what stuck out the most. But its possible the FM's Black dot could have caused that and not a FH.

edit:
Well now that I can see the eyes. Its a Firemouth/Texas. If was a FH/Texas eyes would be reddish. Yeap I agree with lopes. Its FM/texas. 100% sure now cause of these new pictures.


----------



## Matt1986

I completely agree - I've kept firemouths for years and the blue and red striping along the top fin is very distinctive. As someone else mentioned, it's a very good looking hybrid (and I say this despite being entirely against hybridisation).


----------



## exasperatus2002

What ever it is...I like it!


----------



## Wiggs

Got a good picture of him last night 

As you can see, hes taken on more color and has grown a ton.


----------



## Flint001

beautiful fish whatever it is


----------



## simo1973

it is a very nice looking fish. you will have to keep on posting updated pics for us to look at it. :thumb:


----------



## fishman76092

FH


----------



## gage

not crossed with a firemouth... and flowerhorns certainly can have a red stripe along the dorsal, and not all flowerhorns have red eyes. A lot of flowerhorns have orange and white/yellow eyes as well.

heres an example: (not my fish, notice the slight red line on the edge of the dorsal as well)
http://www.myfishforum.com/attachments/ ... -20kf1.jpg

your fish (although it is impossible to 100% identify a fish without DNA testing) is a flowerhorn, carpintis cross. a flowerline like that does not come from no firemouth.


----------



## alexrex20

it looks a lot more like a firemouth than a flowerhorn. majority rules.


----------



## noki

Well, I dunno... but where did you get this nice cichlid? A store or hobbyist? What did they call it?

I don't have a clue why anybody would say this looks like a Firemouth hybrid, not do I understand why this looks like a Flowerhorn. Certainly many CA cichlids have similar characteristics, and many hybrids could also, even if they were not of the "flowerhorn" lineage, have such characteristics. Heck, why not a Jack Dempsey X Texas mix? I'm not sure about all the races of the Texas cichlid group anyway.


----------



## JerseyGiant88

noki said:


> Heck, why not a Jack Dempsey X Texas mix? I'm not sure about all the races of the Texas cichlid group anyway.


that was the first thing that popped into my head when i saw this fish. i assumed an EBJD mixed with something else. i dont know anything about FH's but *** got 2 JD's and i can kinda see a resemblance. just my $.02, im certainly not an expert...awesome looking fish either way.


----------



## Wiggs

certainly a debateable topic  It was asked here i got him. he came from a local store here in southern NJ called Ocean Aquarium. was in a tank with3 other fih like him, but those 3 were about an inch smaller then him, and very bland. The owner said they had come in 2 weeks prior at all the same size and coloring.

At this point I have given up trying to figure it out. Ill wait another couple months (or weeks at the rate he is growing...) and see how he looks. I know some people will say "What you have is certainly this" but *** been hearing that for weeks now. *** heard Flowerhorn a lot on here, and other ideas from other websites, not never FH on any of them.

Thanks for all of the kind words everyone  I love him to death, regardless of what he may be. Sadly, I won't be able to keep him past 10+inches and will be having to rehome him at that point


----------



## doncross816

looks alot like a jd hybrid of some sort, the red line on the fin is a trait of the jd or at least all the ones *** owned


----------



## MattyP

I would say Firemouth / Jack Dempsy cross...


----------

